# Баян Виктора Гридина



## zet10 (5 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте уважаемые друзья! Когда то на форуме была тема,интересовались баянами В.Ф.Гридина.В ней я писал ,что у меня был один из его шестирядных баянов Тульского производства,который был продан мной в далеком 2002 году одному человеку.И вот круг замкнулся... Сегодня этот баян опять по стечению обстоятельств попал ко мне. Конечно он уже не такой свежий как в 2002 году,есть царапины, видно что к нему не очень бережно относились, но... Звучит все так же потрясно, аккорд изумительный,компрессия идеальная, механика на высоте.Внутри все свежее как и тогда,ни один голос не "поплыл" и не сломался.Вобщем если кто заинтересовался данным Шедевром  обращайтесь,баян действительно уникальный! Минус с моей точки зрения только один,это его вес 16 кг,даже не представляю как Гридин играл на таких инструментах стоя на концертах!Но с другой стороны за счёт объемного корпуса, и качественного аккорда и звучание совершенно другое.Попробовал поиграть на этом баяне на шести рядах правой клавиатуры,Ооочень непривычные ощущения,после того как постоянно играл на пяти рядах,но играть поперечные глиссандо одно удовольствие)


----------



## vvz (6 Июл 2018)

Записали бы чего на нем, Zet10 - интересно было бы послушать (купить такое чудо не грозит, конечно... да и "не по Сеньке шапка" была бы ))


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (6 Июл 2018)

Чего записывать-то? Послушайте Гридина. Полно же записей.


----------



## vvz (6 Июл 2018)

Хотелось послушать именно на "бытовом" уровне, не концертный вариант.


----------



## MAN (6 Июл 2018)

GrigoryFainshtein (06.07.2018, 04:40) писал:


> Чего записывать-то? Послушайте Гридина.


А если интересно послушать как на таком баяне играет не Гридин и не 20 с лишним лет тому назад?


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (6 Июл 2018)

MAN (06.07.2018, 15:18) писал:


> А если интересно послушать как на таком баяне играет не Гридин


 Вам интересно послушать, как звучит баян Гридина или как играет не-Гридин на его (пусть и бывшем) баяне?
Я бы на месте zet10-а (я понимаю, каждый должен быть на своем месте, и тем не менее...) не стал бы тратить время на запись.
vvz (06.07.2018, 00:25) писал:


> купить такое чудо не грозит, конечно... да и "не по Сеньке шапка" была бы


----------



## wlastas (7 Июл 2018)

А нельзя ли лицезреть подробное фото с внутренностями сего шедевра.
Думаю многим было бы крайне интересно.
Меня, например, очень интересует размер голосов на планках в ломаной деке.


----------



## vev (7 Июл 2018)

*wlastas*,
Очень интересный фильм был с Шакуровым и Плятом - "Визит к минотавру". Там один из героев все измерял деки скрипки Амати... 
Ну никак класс и тембр инструмента не коррелирует с размером голосов... Не там ищите... ИМХО


----------



## wlastas (7 Июл 2018)

Этот "один из героев" был тов. Гварнери, и то что он измерял, несомненно помогло ему делать замечательные инструменты.
И хуже ли они чем у Амати - это далеко не однозначный вопрос.
В любом случае меня не интересуют размеры в миллиметрах, а лишь относительные пропорции по отношению к строевым - уж очень у него "густой" фагот в басовой части (см. вот эту мою тему, так и оставленую без ответа) - крайне любопытно как это раализовано.


----------



## MAN (7 Июл 2018)

GrigoryFainshtein (06.07.2018, 16:52) писал:


> Вам интересно послушать, как звучит баян Гридина или как играет не-Гридин на его (пусть и бывшем) баяне?


Мне интересно всё, что касается этого инструмента и в частности то, как он звучит и выглядит сегодня, по прошествии стольких лет. У Юрия, надо полагать, бывает множество музыкантов, пробующих разные инструменты, можно было бы просто записать такие пробы баяна, принадлежавшего когда-то Виктору Фёдоровичу, и что-нибудь из этих записей показать. Впрочем, если сам Юрий считает это ненужным, то дело разумеется хозяйское.

P. S. То, как играет не-Гридин на таких же шестирядных тулах, я видел и слышал на записях с Владимиром Пирским и Дмитрием Дмитриенко, так что это не главное.


----------



## zet10 (7 Июл 2018)

Друзья! Моё мнение( скромное) , что не нужно все выкладывать на обозрение!одна физиономия уже тут весит и обрыгло! Много ума не надо, что б себя выкладывать! Что это даёт толку?... На 90 процентов Вы все равно не получите результат уровня инструмента , тот кто заинтересован  он Вам наговорит ,если конечно у него подвешен язык и он не после инсульта...не верьте ни кому! Приезжайте ,пробуйте  и если нравится покупайте!весь пиар  в нете это только пиар... Не ленитесь! Не будте тупоголовыми людьми! Хотя казалось... Кому как не мне  вести пропаганду торговли в записях...! Я за личный контакт и визуальный,остальное увольте! 

П/с Вчера якшался с Димой Дмитриенко , по телефону! Вспомнили кой Чаго... Вот такому человеку не грех вручить этот баян!  Человек!


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (7 Июл 2018)

MAN (07.07.2018, 11:13) писал:


> можно было бы просто записать такие пробы баяна, принадлежавшего когда-то Виктору Фёдоровичу, и что-нибудь из этих записей показать.


 Напоминает анекдот про Карузо, который (Карузо) не понравился соседу после того как ему другой сосед напел.


----------



## MAN (9 Июл 2018)

zet10 (07.07.2018, 16:43) писал:


> Друзья! Моё мнение (скромное) , что не нужно все выкладывать на обозрение!


Убедили и кстати, если уж на то пошло, то на сайте следовало бы полностью удалить разделы "Музыка" и "Видео", чтобы люди не были тупоголовыми и ленивыми, а слушали баян и аккордеон исключительно на концертах или в крайнем случае покупали фирменные записи. Ведь трудно не согласиться с тем, что демозаписи из интернета - безусловное и абсолютное зло. Да и общение посредством форума между прочим тоже. Даёшь личный контакт!

P.S. А слово "якшаться" обычно употребляется для обозначения дурного знакомства.


----------



## zet10 (9 Июл 2018)

Александр,Вы опять все в кучу мешаете!При чем тут разделы "Музыка", или "Видео"?.Имелось в виду только запись инструмента с целью его продажи! Только это! Ну не даст Вам ни какой видео обзор,того что инструмент представляет собой в реальности! Как Вы определите состояние механики или динамического диапазона по видео?Я не навязываю свою точку зрения, Вы конечно можете покупать инструменты и по видео, это Ваше право,желательно Где нибуть в ценовом диапазоне 500-800 тысяч рублей! Запишите ролик, и выложите нам на обозрение!с удовольствием его послушаю и возможно поменяю свою точку зрения,буду только рад её поменять)
Тут недавно история обсуждалась, когда один товарищ приехал ко мне покупать аккордеон "Pigini", играл на нем полтора часа, крутил, вертел в итоге купил и... Через сутки стал ныть что купил не то чего хотел! Представляю, что было бы если бы он покупал это инструмент по видеообзору записанного мной, наверное сейчас бы я уже не писал эти строки))

P/s. Да вроде знакомство не дурное))...но замечание Ваше учту! Отныне не буду употреблять это мерзкое словечко. Спасибо за поправку!


----------



## MAN (9 Июл 2018)

zet10 (09.07.2018, 13:08) писал:


> Имелось в виду только запись инструмента с целью его продажи! Только это! Ну не даст Вам ни какой видео обзор,того что инструмент представляет собой в реальности! Как Вы определите состояние механики или динамического диапазона по видео?


Да на самом-то деле я согласен, Юрий, всё правильно, просто мне, как и Виктору (*vvz*) ужасно охота хоть одним глазком глянуть на этот чудесный баян, но вовсе не для принятия решения о покупке, а из любопытства. Вот и досадую, что не дают такой возможности.

А словечко "якшаться" не мерзкое, просто неподходящее в данном случае. Оно происходит от "якши", что по татарски вообще-то означает "хорошо, ладно", но почему-то его употребляют когда хотят сказать об отношениях с плохими людьми. Может это со времён татаро-монгольского ига повелось, не знаю...


----------



## zet10 (9 Июл 2018)

Александр, ну вот и хорошо! Очень приятно ,что наши точки зрения сошлись!


----------

